

Simple Blogging via Git Push - Johngibb

The Idea  
--------<p>Simple blogging engine using Git to author and version your blog posts. Create a new text file (markdown format) for a new post, make edits to it using commits, and push to see it live.<p>The Details
-----------<p>This would be implemented as a service that received a Git push in order to deploy your new data.<p>Upon receiving a deploy via "git push", a static blog generator (Jekyll?) would run transforming your changes into a static website, deployed to a web server or potentially an S3 bucket.<p>Viability / Interest?
---------------------<p>* If this existed today, would you use it?
* Does it exist, and I'm just unaware of the service?
* Any advice / inputs on the technical implementation?<p>I know it's Yet Another Blogging Engine, but since starting a full-time job I haven't shipped a side project since http://rewordio.us last year - I'm looking for something I can develop quickly, that could be useful to people, and potentially even grow over time.<p>Consider this a request for feedback / proposal. Maybe I should have started a Kickstarter project... :)
======
riccardoforina
I can suggest you my howto configure Flask-FlatPages with OpenShift to achieve
(almost) exactly what you want: <http://www.codingnot.es/recycling-part-2/>

The static generation part is not there, but there is Frozen-Flask for that:
<http://packages.python.org/Frozen-Flask/>

------
Isammoc
Like github pages ? <http://pages.github.com/>

